# Singapore Tax Question



## engineersingapore (Jul 1, 2016)

I've a question and hope someone will advise on this.

Based on the IRAS website,
You will be regarded as a non-resident of Singapore for tax purposes if:
If you are here for 61 to 182 days
Your employment income is taxed at 15%

But another page states:-
(See example 2)
If you stay or work in Singapore for a continuous period of at least 183 days straddling two years , you will be regarded as a tax resident for the two years under the two-year administrative concession.
2015 ->3 Nov 2014 to 31 Dec 2014 (59 days) Resident
2016 -> 1 Jan 2015 to 7 May 2015 (127 days) Resident

Under what condition for the two-year administrative concession?
I'm expected to start work from 15 Aug 2016, so how do I calculate this?
How much I'll be paying will be based on which rates?

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

engineersingapore said:


> I'm expected to start work from 15 Aug 2016, so how do I calculate this?


Most likely your employer will report your earnings to IRAS through the "auto inclusion scheme." But either way you will access IRAS's Web site in early 2017 to file a tax return. You don't have to calculate anything -- IRAS will take care of that for you after you file a complete and truthful tax return online.

Assuming you continue working past February 15, 2017 (approximately) you'll end up a tax resident of Singapore. Your first tax bill ("Year of Assessment 2017," representing calendar year 2016) might be calculated based on the flat "non-resident" rate, but subsequent tax bills (or your tax clearance when you exit) will make any necessary adjustments.


----------



## andyaom (Jul 21, 2016)

you can go to the iras website in singapore, they have most of the guidelines listed there


----------



## expatAbroad123 (Nov 16, 2016)

You'll be taxed as a Resident. I came late last year and that's how I was taxed.


----------

